# My theater, on the cheap end...



## Hogger (Nov 25, 2009)

We had a house built, and we were able to have a dedicated theater behind the third garage bay. The room ended up being about 12' x 18'. Our old house had a combo playroom/theater room with an Optoma HD70 shooting onto a DIY screen with Behr Silverscreen paint.
I wasn't sure how long it was going to take to get it finished(well, it still not finished) with the budget, and management having her say, but it only took about 3 weeks.
I came home from work one day, and my wife had surprised me with having the room painted, and carpet installed. So then I could get after the rest of the work.
I still need to wire in the side surround speakers, and figure out where I'm going to mount the A/V equipment. Thinking about recessing it into the wall, or maybe just a small rack in the front corner.
Also not sure if I should do more with the screen wall. I'm thinking about some curtains on the sides.

So here it is:
Paint - Grey walls, and charcoal ceiling - full price.
Carpet - cheap, roll end.
A/V cables - cheap, from Monoprice.
5.1 surround wiring - cheap, included from home builder.(just need to add my 7's)
Berkline seats - cheap, craigslist, used in excellent condition.
Seat riser - full price, Home Depot lumber
Screen - cheap, 106" DIY painted with Tru Value Mountain Mist.
Screen border - cheap, 1"x3" moulding covered with black fabric found at Goodwill.
Acoustic panels - cheap, 1"x2" wood frame covered with same black fabric as screen border.
Projector - cheap, Epson home cinema 720 refurb, looks new to me.
Audio - cheap, Onkyo HT-S5200 7.1 surround system, refurb, looks and sounds like new.
Blue-Ray player - cheap, Sony BDP-S360 50% off clearance sale at Sears.

I'm really happy with the way it turned out, and am really impressed with the Epson.
Still not sure a name for it, I was kind of going for an industrial look with the greys and blacks. If I do curtains up front, the rod will be steel pipe with pipe fittings(adds to the industrial look), and curtains will be either a deep blue or deep red. Might add some decor items and call it The Hangar...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

No such thing as cheap in Audio. We call it a bargain.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice, I'm envious.

For the treatments, was the screen fabric acoustically transparent? If not, that my be reducing the effectiveness of your treatments. For the front wall, consider additional treatments to make it as dead as possible.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> No such thing as cheap in Audio. We call it a bargain.:T


Yeah! (what he said). Very nice! Awesome surprise by the wife too!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very neat clean appearance..:T


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice!

It's always good to read everything first...


----------

